# Strange liquid coming from spiders mouth?



## hassman789 (Jun 23, 2010)

Today I found a some sort of wolf spider, so I picked it up to take pictures of him. While I was taking the pictures I noticed that there was an "orange/brown" liquid coming from his fangs. Does anybody know what this is? Is it venom or just like a self defense stinky thing that gets rid of predators?

Heres a pic- http://www.flickr.com/photos/48944632@N02/4727491385/


----------



## John Apple (Jun 23, 2010)

probably just regurging excess h2o ...she looks fat and sometimes they do this to make room in a way and relieve some pressure


----------



## jsloan (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, first off, this wolf spider appears to be a _Trochosa sp._ 

I've also seen spiders spit up excess water, but I'm not sure that's what's happening in this picture.  Instead, you probably scared the bezeeses out of her and she's throwing up.  Look at the situation from the spider's perspective.  Some large creature has grabbed it and placed it on its arm or finger and is hovering over it with a strange rectangular object.  Strange sights, smells and vibrations are going on that it's not used to.   Not a natural situation for the spider, and spiders react reflexively, not thoughtfully.  The fluid may be a regurgitation of digestive juices as part of a defensive/flight reaction.  I doubt that it is venom from the fangs.  However, had the spider bitten you the stuff would have gotten into the wound.  Spiders also poop when they are alarmed (better wash your hands after handling this one. ).

Nice pictures.


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 23, 2010)

jsloan said:


> (better wash your hands after handling this one. ).


Lol I did.


----------



## TheTyro (Jun 24, 2010)

The same thing happened after I fed my Phidippus regius jumpers ( waaaay back when they were just juveniles/sub-adults) The fluid was clear though, or looked relatively clear. They had JUST eaten and his stomach was definitely a bit over-filled. Normally you never see a male's abdomen quite this large! Here are some of the pictures I took when that happened.

















Your Trochosa specimen is really cute, too.


----------



## j-boy (Jun 24, 2010)

My lace weavers do that too but, they let out some white dropslets of web when there are fat too.


----------

